# Music a Reflection



## MojoRison (Dec 11, 2012)

Those tunes that no matter where you are, you're transported through the looking glass into yesterday.
[video=youtube_share;0XBGEft83zE]http://youtu.be/0XBGEft83zE[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;r2DjqB0SO9M]http://youtu.be/r2DjqB0SO9M[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 11, 2012)

Seeing I'm a father now this has a deeper meaning
[video=youtube_share;etundhQa724]http://youtu.be/etundhQa724[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 11, 2012)

Hope you play along
[video=youtube_share;0k6mQyu2GxM]http://youtu.be/0k6mQyu2GxM[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 11, 2012)

I wanted these all in the same post, but can't do that 
[video=youtube_share;FPu_G-T28iU]http://youtu.be/FPu_G-T28iU[/video]


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 12, 2012)

Damn M8,

I can honestly say if you had to take a road trip with me, you would definently not have an issue with the jams, excellent choices if I say so myself, all of'em.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 12, 2012)

If I may add one that makes me sit and ponder.

[video=youtube;cwugjyeSKx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=cwugjyeSKx4[/video]

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks, that's cool... because there's nothing worse than fighting for control of the tunes on a road trip


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 12, 2012)

Great choices in music. Those were the tunes I grew up listening to. If only music today was as good as music back then.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;R3wA4ZxGd3U]http://youtu.be/R3wA4ZxGd3U[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;7v4P7kqaeUM]http://youtu.be/7v4P7kqaeUM[/video]


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is one that gets played on the evening boat cruises fairly regularly.

damn, yall gonna make me get all mushy and stuff...lol I agree, the better years of music are from the past.

[video=youtube;su_NI9PQ1XQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su_NI9PQ1XQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

not to mention I Had one helluva crush on her when I was a younger man. What am I sayin, I still do...lol

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;me4dTKAaEu0]http://youtu.be/me4dTKAaEu0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;qe1ScoePqVA]http://youtu.be/qe1ScoePqVA[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry guys...get stuck in the grove sometimes
[video=youtube_share;wvUQcnfwUUM]http://youtu.be/wvUQcnfwUUM[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 12, 2012)

Last one I promise
[video=youtube_share;hzQnPz6TpGc]http://youtu.be/hzQnPz6TpGc[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 12, 2012)

OK I lied 
[video=youtube_share;QexOuH8GS-Y]http://youtu.be/QexOuH8GS-Y[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;hvMhOPjAd6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvMhOPjAd6k[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q8Tiz6INF7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=CA&amp;v=Q8Tiz6INF7I[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;hmGQ5SlazJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmGQ5SlazJA[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;MUt7qmSvxLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_347449&amp;feature=iv&amp;s rc_vid=ntm1YfehK7U&amp;v=MUt7qmSvxLI[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for playing along, I hate hogging the controls 
[video=youtube_share;DohRa9lsx0Q]http://youtu.be/DohRa9lsx0Q[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;vJtf7R_oVaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJtf7R_oVaw[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;P-Q9D4dcYng]http://youtu.be/P-Q9D4dcYng[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;dVC2cszdTao]http://youtu.be/dVC2cszdTao[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;cKHjUyg0J0g]http://youtu.be/cKHjUyg0J0g[/video]

from the year of me birth..


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;lVdTQ3OPtGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVdTQ3OPtGY[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;7gsqBEPSrd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gsqBEPSrd0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;VJzcF0v1eOE]http://youtu.be/VJzcF0v1eOE[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;RC48DcEnJIw]http://youtu.be/RC48DcEnJIw[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;vCWdCKPtnYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCWdCKPtnYE[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;tr-BYVeCv6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr-BYVeCv6U[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;amqgUwIMjw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amqgUwIMjw4[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 17, 2012)

This video was in constant rotation when I was younger
[video=youtube_share;Lu9Ycq64Gy4]http://youtu.be/Lu9Ycq64Gy4[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 17, 2012)

Early 80's, my dorm room, some acid (hey - it was college), a turntable with an automated replay arm, and side 2 of *Before and After Science* for a long, floaty, blissful night:

[video=youtube;Ok5rs1AEzCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok5rs1AEzCM[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;s7V5-O8Zk2k]http://youtu.be/s7V5-O8Zk2k[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Tm4BrZjY_Sg]http://youtu.be/Tm4BrZjY_Sg[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;rKaQzQAlNn4]http://youtu.be/rKaQzQAlNn4[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;lSIw09oqsYo]http://youtu.be/lSIw09oqsYo[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;bJqk2yWUGTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJqk2yWUGTM[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;PmVusVh4TRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmVusVh4TRQ[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 18, 2012)

Great clip, but the OP named it wrong it - this is James Darren and Surfin' Craze (orig. The Fantastic Baggys). Music starts around 1:03.

[video=youtube;4a1nO-FA21I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a1nO-FA21I[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;cKSvc46QHjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKSvc46QHjc[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 18, 2012)

The quote at the beginning is classic: "You got time to breathe, you got time for music."

[video=youtube;YnJZFA0xn24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnJZFA0xn24[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)

The MAN himself
[video=youtube_share;7Svm_Vnntyk]http://youtu.be/7Svm_Vnntyk[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Jj4nJ1YEAp4]http://youtu.be/Jj4nJ1YEAp4[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;FnkIj1DapjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnkIj1DapjQ&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL7265D33D1AED 9181[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;DgPaqi7Dpdg]http://youtu.be/DgPaqi7Dpdg[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;lriWlHZAy8A]http://youtu.be/lriWlHZAy8A[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;h8tuTSi6Sck]http://youtu.be/h8tuTSi6Sck[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 27, 2012)

RIP Levon

[video=youtube;sjCw3-YTffo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjCw3-YTffo[/video]


----------

